# What to charge for Bobcat??



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

I have a 03 Bobcat S250, this year I am going to use it to plow apartment complexs instead of the truck because of the tight spaces I have to work in. There are a couple of guys that I had to bid against this year, I got the jobs, all 8 of them  about 10 hours of plowing, I think. I did 3 apartments last year with the truck and my two four wheelers and it was taking about 4 1/2 hours for them. The thing that I am wondering is, I put in a hourly bid at $45.00/hour, I usually get $40.00/hour for work in the summer. The next closest guy to me was at $60.00/hour, and the third was at $65.00/hour. I know the other guys are at $40 and $45 in the summer. I was just wondering what the rest of you are charging??? I am I just way too low or are they too high??


----------



## Randy Scott (Nov 6, 2000)

Did you bid 8 complexes and get all 8? That should answer your question of being too low if you won all the bids. They are definately in the ballpark for the hourly charge. I personally think you're too low and would encourage you to raise prices a little.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I am really surprised they went with you. Most prudent bid takers throw out the high and low bids and take the middle. If you think about it you are 25% lower than the other two, and that is alot.
However you know your business and maybe over head and profit will allow you to be 25% lower. Just make sure you perform what you are contracted for. I just wonder how you plan on getting all 8 places done on time. Most places will not wait 10 hours for you to complete your work.
Dino


----------



## JML (Dec 27, 1999)

$40 an hour for a skidsteer is that with an operator?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I would agree with Randy Scott:

Rule of thumb - If you get them all, you're too low. If you don't get any, you're too high. 

Do you know your hourly cost for equipment operation (usually higher in the winter) plus operator if you need to hire a sub? Can you make a practice run and map out how you're going to handle a 10 hour plowing job? Everyone is going to need to be able to get out in the morning.

Also, think about it - there are two guys in the same business really within the same price ballpark as each other. Then you're 1/3 lower than them.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

yes I would say your too low. freind of mine around her get $65 with operator for a 180ls in the summer definatly rase your rates for your machine.Or just bid the whole job.


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

Opps, my mistake. I looked at my contract this morning, the price was $50/hour with operator. I actually bid on 11 apartments and got 8. My dad is going to help me and be my sub contractor. He has 3 Bobcats 1- S300 with 12' snowpusher with a custom extra high back and 84" bucket, 1- S250 with 12' snow pusher and 84" bucket, and 1-T190 with a 7' blade and 80" bucket. He is going to charge me $40/hour, thats with an operater. He usually charges $45/hour for drives and $55 for parking lots, ect. This way each machine will do two apartments in 2-3 hours, and then I will charge for the total hours of all the machines. I knew that I was going to get 3 of them because my girlfriends dad owns them, but the others I don't know?? I know that they called my dad wanting him to bid on them, but since I already did he didn't want to. I know that the other guys bid on atleast three of the other buildings, but my family is very well known in town. My dad and I also have a reputation for building great homes and doing a good job and pretty good responce time plowing.


----------



## Nu83 (Dec 5, 2002)

you should ask your dad about prices then.


----------



## captdevo (Nov 10, 2000)

what!!!!

am i reading this correctly....$40 - $60 per hour for skid steer and operator!!!


wow, i can't believe this, i was ball parking $120 per hour for a factory bid, the company that's been doing it was $140ish.

are you running it as soon as they forcast or what? how can you make any money?


i'm confused................


----------



## PAPS Landscape (Jan 30, 2002)

My skid-steer operator alone makes $30.00 an hour in the winter, so your bid at $50.00 I wouldnt' even touch. I would be at around $125-$150 an hr. personally.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

I don't know how much $$$ that new '03 Bobcat costs? Someone let me know. But I regularly attain well over $100/hr after material cost is figured out of it. And thats in a 14 y/o pickup truck that cost $20K back then!!!!

Any less and I feel like I'd be better off sitting at home watching the weather channel!!!

$50 for ANY type of snow moving machine is just WAY low anywhere!

Why not charge per snow, or per season? This way your UNLIMITED in your hourly rate.

I can see your Dad charging YOU (His Son) a low rate for a machine, but You should at least DOUBLE your figure and bill that out.


----------



## columbiaplower (Feb 16, 2000)

$100 an hour, driver makes $20, this is with a 84in Light Mat's bucket


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2002)

In the summer I get $65/hr with a 4 hr min. I have written in my snow contracts that if my Bobcat has to be brought in because of built up snow that would impede on normal plowing, $150/hr from the time it's loaded until it returns 

Greg


----------



## KLMlawn (Apr 18, 2001)

Average Summer price for a skid steer is $75 per hour w/operator ($300 a 1/2 day - $500-600 full day)
Winter price is about $125 per hour w/operator and a 3 hour minimum (portal to portal), and that is for stacking with a bucket, not with a pusher.
A 966 with a 24' avalanche is about $300+ an hour. 4 hour minimum.


----------



## Comet (May 23, 2001)

Want to be more professional?
*Refer to your father as (your father), not your dad.
*The 40-50 is way too low, like by half no matter where you live


----------

